# ACIDOPHILUS w/ Pectin



## Guest (Jan 14, 1999)

I did some more research today and found this information about acidophilus and IBS.60 to 70 Millon Americans Suffer from Digestive Diseases (according to the National Digestive Disease information clearinghouse in Bethesda, MD)Important benefits of acidophilus supplementation can include:1. Keeping constipation and diarrhea under control.2. Counteracting lactose intolerance by its association with lactase.3. Reduction of bad breath.4. Reduction of internal gas.5. Cholesterol control by promoting normal absorption of dietary fats.6. Suppression of candida yeast.7. Supperssion of a number of intestinal disorders.8. Acidophilus is especially beneficial when traveling to countries where a high risk of intestinal contamination from infectious organisms is common.There is a lot of research out there and I truely hope this helps someone.


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

I would like to know about the two different kinds of Acidophilus. I've read if you don't tolerate milk products (not really lactose intoleranct just don';t do well on milk) you should take the kind without lactobacilis. It's made from vegatable juice i think. My question is is this just as good as the kind with lactobacilis? Just today I saw in wal-Mart the kind with lactobacilis with Apple Pectin. Now what's this all about? I want to try Acidophilus but don't want to use anything that will flare my very sensitive stomach up especially since you are suppossed to take in on any empty stomach.Where do you find all this research? I've looked many times on the net but haven't found anything on the two kinds or even the one kind.Thanks------------------Judy


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 1999)

Hi Judy-Well, I would have to disagree that you shouldn't take the lactobacillus acidophilus because you are lactose intolerant. In fact, back up to the info I posted, specifically said that it can counteract lactose intolerance by its association with lactase. Lactase is an enzyme that breakdowns and processes the milk sugar, lactose.Funny isn't it... Wal-mart is where I got my first bottle!







Hey, I was desperate and in pain, something, anything I thought was worth a try and quick!About the research, well don't look for it in the establishment of modern medicine. They don't have a thing on it. I searched the National Health Institute, several on-line libraries, and even the IBS research center.Finally, I just started searching on simple terms, like "acidophilus", "pectin", "supplements", and then read and surfed more.At the risk of losing potential customer, but at the benefit of educating others, please try http://advancednutrition.com. They have multiple forms available and at reasonable prices. I would venture to bet that the quality might be just as good, if not better than the Walmart brands.Let me know what happens, and hope you too are helped.Umleila


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 1999)

I think you are really after:L.acidophilus *100mg the l means it's natural* Bacilus biffidumLactobacillus growth factor 10mgI don't know anything about the Wal-mart brand, I learned along time ago that my health is worth more, My doctor checked what i use as did my specialist. At the risk of being repetitive; Dr. Prindiville explained that he had done a study on the merits of lactobacillus and bacilis biffidum aka-B.biffidum over 9 years ago.....the medical world laughed at him because they can't make a prescription out of natural products. He shelved it except that I have a copy! He's an internist at ucd and said that the ingrediants, which in gallons could be found in yogurt and buttermilk. I wouldn't think these would harm even a sensitive stomach. I have used these for more than a year in combination with the *right vitamins and minerals, and a fiber supplement.........no more pain. I still treat the symptoms but no more pain or trouble. If you can't find those ingrediants in a health food store; then, go to the Walmart deal. Look for the L-acidophillus(DDS-1) I highly recommend this and have several people that use what I use- we all swear by them and all of us have sensitivities that are ridiculous! I was too the point that even perfume bothered my skin....------------------Good health to you.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/health/ne...9000/189188.stm Maybe you're on to somthing about bacteria. check out the above site.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 1999)

Umleila,Thank you for taking the time to post those things about acidophilus w/Pectin. I started taking it about a month ago and I have a regular bowel movement daily now and I also urinate more (which is great for me!). I feel good and looking at the list of things it helps, I can probably attribute some of my relief to Acidophilus. Glad to know it works! Oh, and I keep a yeast infection because I take a lot of antibiotics...I think it's helping in that area also.


----------



## TERIO (Jan 1, 1999)

I too take acidophilus with pectin. And it has helped alot. Doesn't make me regular, but helps the D when I do get it not too watery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 1999)

Umleila,I took your advice and I bought some Acidophilus w/pectin. I am doing much better. I stopped taking all of the other stuff that I was taking.Thanks so much for the suggestion. The gas has gotten less and I'm doing better, believe it or not, and am able to eat milk products without horrible side effects.What's IN this stuff? Thank you again.Dria


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 1999)

Am I dreaming, or did I read somewhere that acidophilus is found in yogurt?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 1999)

Hello all,I am soooo very glad that some of you folks have tried the acidophilus w/ pectin and have been successful in alleviating some of the discomfort that accompanies IBS.I take 4 capsules daily, 2 about 20 minutes before breakfast and 2 about 20 minutes before lunch. I can tell a BIG difference if I forget to take them too. I am still weary about eating big meals though, and prefer to take it slow.LMB, yes, I read the same thing, that acidophilus is found in yogurt. And that was a part of my question on another post. I am trying to find out how many of us actually eat yogurt. I used too, but haven't in many years.Dria, the only things that I know about it is that its all natural and helps good bacteria grow. The pectin is actually rind (sp?) of fruits and vegies. I have a paper on that too that says it enhances the immune system, it's a natural polysaccharide (sugar) in the plant cell walls of fruit and vegies. It goes on to say that pectin initates the development of cells in the intestine.Whatever is in it, I can tell you, IT WORKS! at least for me, and as it appears, for a few of you.Good luck and Good health!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 1999)

I STARTED YOGURT AGAIN TODAY--ANYTHING TO GET THAT GOOD BACTERIA INTO MY STSTEM.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 1999)

I used to eat yogurt all the time, then I got tired of it. But I've been eating it again a couple times a week, gradually going to get it up to every day.


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

Please see my reply under the posting from "cheri's mom." if you can't tolerate milk products like yogurt, some of which have the live bacteria (not all since they are so processed) use acidophilus capsules. I take acidophilus with FOS, this has to be kept in the refrigerator. However, these bacteria need milk sugar in order to grow and flourish - so if you can't take yogurt with the capsules , buy milk sugar and take 1 tsp with the capsules. Another member mentioned Jerusalem Artichoke Flour (use the search button to find these listings). Apparently the flour has a component, inulin, on which these bacteria flourish and which destroys or starves bad b acteria. I bought some of this from the source mentioned and my diahrrea has stopped after several years.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 1999)

FOS: Fructulosacharrides. It is actually a "food" for those little acidophilus guys, so milk sugar or Lactose might be redundant. Acidophilus is what makes milk into yogurt. The fresher the yogurt the more 'bacillius's it will have. A recipe for yogurt is 1/2 cup plain active cultured(on carton)yogurt to one quart of milk, you can use dry reconstituted or homoginized fresh. Heat milk to 105 degrees farenheit and add yogurt. Put it in a tall container w/ lid such as a tuperware, place in a large pot w/ lid, add 105 degree water up to (but not covering) container, and place on a heating pad set on low. Wrap in a large clean towel or blanket and leave for 5 to 6 hours. The longer you leave it the more tart it will be. My mom used to leave it over night. Talk about pucker power! Save 1/2 cup for your next batch. Recipe from Adele Davis, Fanny Farmer and others.[This message has been edited by Kat (edited 01-24-99).]


----------



## Lena (Jan 7, 1999)

I have a book called "Fat Attack" where they recomend using pectin in your food to help you stay full longer. It says pectin is a fiber, and it keeps food in your stomach longer. It says pectin is a soluable fiber and can help lower cholesterol and your blood glucose sugar as well. Several years ago when I first bought this book, I found the pectin the grocery isle with the canning goods, it is used to can jelly and fruits. I was hesitant to use it, but I'm going to try and find the acidolphilus you are describing, there is super-walmart just down the road from me. My doc told me last week my cholesterol is a little high, perhaps the pectin stuff can help there, and the pectin helps food stay in your stomach longer, so maybe I won't get hungry very often. Lena


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 1999)

Question - For anyone:The Acidophilus with FOS that I found at the health store was only 10% Acidophilus; it had a lot other bacterias I guess. It is called Doctor Dophilus with FOS. I've taken it for 4 days now and havn't noticed a big improvement in my pain. Should I find something with 100% Acidophilus? Is the FOS really needed if i get dairy from other sources?Thanks, RayR


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 1999)

A friend of mine, who sells Shaklee, gave me some Optiflora to try. I am supposed to take a pill which is Bifidobacterium longum and Lactobacillus. You follow this with a powder mixed in water. The powder contains FOS,Inulin, Jerusalem artichoke flour and mixed Tocopherols. She told me to begin with a pill followed by 1/4 tsp. powder mixed with water (4oz.) twice a day. Work up to one level tsp. of the prebiotic powder with 4 oz. or more of liquid. Take daily with one probioyic capsule. For best results, take between meals.I haven't really given it a chance. I was a little scared of trying something new. By gradually getting on it, maybe I will see some benefit. I like yogurt too.Has anyone tried this particular brand?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 1999)

There are important good backteria in the colon as well as in the middle intestines where the a bacteria live.I just put a very long posting called Jerusalem Artichoke Flour on the board. This food promotes the growth of good bacteria and has many other health benefits. It stopped my diarrhea which I had for very many years. I don't have a commercial interest in this product - own stock or sell it or get paid for promoting it. But it has really changed my life. Since the diarrhea stopped I'm not tired all the time and I don't take a nap (or rather feel glued to the bed) anymore. I hope it will help others.


----------



## Lena (Jan 7, 1999)

I tried the acidolphilos(sp) with pectin for 2 days. All was well so I decided to take a trip to the mall with my children. I did well, even ate a small meal. Then I drove my daughter to Books-A-Million and as soon as I drove in the parking lot that all too familiar feeling came knocking at the back door and I had to run into the store, and interrupt 2 employees talking, to ask for the bathroom, of course it was at the back of the store, and I ran with my 5 year old in tow, and barely made to the can. Afterward, I took an Imodium AD and then took my son to the childrens section of the store, and then realized it wasn't over yet. I grabbed my son and took off running again, my son asked where we were going and I said Mommy has to go to the bathroom, and very loudly he shouts WHY ARE WE GOING TO THE BATHROOM AGAIN WHEN YOU JUST WENT, HUH MOMMY, WHY WHY WHY, YOU JUST WENT, YOU JUST WENT, WHY DO WE HAVE TO GO THERE AGAIN. I just kept saying shhh, shhh, shhh. So my question: is the acidolphlous with pectin to supposed to clean you out first and then work? I was on the toilet for 3 days. I've stopped taking the stuff. Lena


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

Lena,I just had to reply to your post about your experience with the acidophilus! I have been researching it for two months and finally found the kind the book sid to get and got it. Brought it home and was going to take just half of a capsule (the childs dose) so opened it and tasted it!! WOW was it bitter! I decided I did not need that in my sensitive stomach. My husband ot mad. Said I wonl't try anything that might help me but I still have not putthat in my mouth. After hearing two people say it gave them diarrhea I'm glad I haven't because I would definitly be one of those too. I have heard it can cause diarrhea at first so decide for yourself if you want to go through taht again! I'm using th immodium too. I think even it's beginning to bother my stomach these last two weeks..sort of acidy feeling and a little nauceous sometimes..I'm blaming it on the Immodium anyway. does it bother your stomach?------------------Judy


----------



## Lena (Jan 7, 1999)

JudyImodium does not bother my stomach, it sort of calms it down, but it does make me very sleepy, so I usually just take one and if my stomach doesn't get better better within a half-hour or so, I'll take another. One the many doctors I went to said Imodium AD has a narcotic in it and that's why it makes me sleepy. So when my husband and I go for a car trip, I sometimes take one so I won't have to drive, because usually when we travel I'm always the one that ends up driving in places like Houston, Dallas, St Louis, and all the big cities, he just laughs at me and says I can do it, but boy does it do something to the nerves with all that traffic. So I've learned to medicate myself before we hit the big cities so he has to drive, tricked him! Lena


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 1999)

Hi Lena-Sorry to hear about your adventure. I know what dragging your children around with you is like when an attack occurs. I have an 8 & a 3 year old, just trying to get them to hurry while I run ahead a few steps is terribly difficult.I honestly think you did not give your body enough time to benefit from the acidophilus. Two days is a short time for your body to adjust and try to correct itself. I believe I noticed a difference in my potty habits about a week or maybe even two after I started taking acidophilus. No, I do not think it is cleaning you out, but your body may be adjusting to the new product. Incidently, the product I have has 26mg acidophilus and 10mg pectin per capsule. I looked at the live stuff, but I couldn't imagine taking that... the capsules have no smell.If you don't think it is for you, please don't be compelled to take it. Maybe the Caltrate would be better for you, as some members here have found it effective.Just to share too, I had stopped taking the acidophilus for about a week. Today, everything I ate just ran right through me. Even had to stop on the way to my mother's house to use the potty. I started back today. Won't do that again too soon.Also, there is another alternative, but I haven't been able to see the MD-herbalist yet. I will let everyone know as soon as I find out. Maybe that is your key instead.Take care and good health.


----------



## allison (Aug 16, 2004)

Most people with IBS and/or lactose intolerance can eat yogourt with bifidus which digests the milk sugars for you. Don't buy the sugary stuff that does not have the natural bacteria though.I have found the acidophilus to cause more gas? Am I using the wrong kind? Did anyone else have this problem?


----------

